
What business or industries will come out ahead of Covid-19? - MathCodeLove
This worldwide pandemic is wreaking havoc on business and economies all over the world. With that said, as with every global event, there will be those who can and do capitalize upon it. What business are in a position, or could be in a position, to capitalize on COVID-19?
======
sigmaprimus
Just my personal observation but two days ago I ordered a new laptop from a
national big box store, yesterday they sent me an email stating that my order
was canceled. After a day of back and forth emails they informed me there was
a problem verifying my credit card, that the laptop was no longer available
for instore pickup and that if I still want one I will have to pay $300
dollars more for it and it will take 2 to 6 weeks for delivery.

I would imagine there is going to be a huge increase in computer sales
reported due to the large number of people working from home.

Ps. I haven't bought a new laptop yet, I am planning to buy one in person the
next time I go into town, and it wont be from Staples!

------
jdnordy
I'm thinking that businesses that are cloud based will benefit the most.
First, with more people spending time cloistered inside, web applications,
video streaming platforms and eCommerce sites are for sure getting a boost in
traffic. And second, these web based companies like facebook, google and
amazon are set up well for remote work. It is not hard for software engineers
to work remotely. While no doubt, there is some loss with no being in person.
The impact is relatively low.

